# Einbindung einer Bean in eine JSP (Tomcat-Server 5.5.x)



## nauni77 (3. Jan 2006)

Hallo, 
ich habe eine JSP geschrieben (funktioniert auch ). Jetzt möchte ich jedoch Java-Beans benutzen um die eigentliche Anwendungslogik zu implementieren. 

Meine Fragen: 
1.) Um diese Bean zu importieren verwende ich den Befehl:

```
<jsp:useBean id="myBean" class="MyBean" scope="session" />
```
wobei die Bean-Klasse MyBean.java lautet. Und kompiliert im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die JSP liegt. Wo liegt mein Fehler?? 

Weitere Fragen, da ich denke hier ist mein Fehler versteckt: 
2.) Ist es korrekt die Klasse dort zu hinterlegen? Falls nein, wo muss sie hinterlegt werden??? 

3.) Oder muss ich irgendwie ein JAR-Archiv erstellen und kann dann nur dieses einbinden. Und falls ja, wie erstelle ich dieses JAR-Archiv und wo hinterlege ich dann dieses auf dem Tomcat-Server? 

tia, Oli


----------



## bronks (3. Jan 2006)

nauni77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... wobei die Bean-Klasse MyBean.java lautet. Und kompiliert im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die JSP liegt. Wo liegt mein Fehler??
> 
> Weitere Fragen, da ich denke hier ist mein Fehler versteckt:
> 2.) Ist es korrekt die Klasse dort zu hinterlegen? Falls nein, wo muss sie hinterlegt werden???
> ...


Mach mal folgendes:
1. Tomcat starten
2. Internetbrowser starten
3. Url: http://127.0.0.1:8080/
4. Ein Klick auf Tomcat Documentation
5. Dann noch einen Klick auf "3. First web application"

Dort ließt Du Dir am besten alle Punkte gründlich durch. Deine Frage wird konkret unter "Deployment Organization" beantwortet.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## nauni77 (24. Jan 2006)

Hallo,
ich hatte alles so gemacht wie dort beschrieben. Aber erst nachdem ich die Klasse in ein Package reingesteckt habe hat es funktioniert. Daher denke ich eine Klasse muss einem Package zugehörig sein um sie einzubinden.

Danke und schöne Grüße

Oli


----------

